# Two Storey House Ridge Height



## AndrewK (27 Jul 2017)

Hi everyone

We are considering putting an offer on a site that has Outline Planning Permission for a dwelling with "a maximum ridge height of 7m above finished floor level, with an underbuild depth of no more than 0.45m".

Would this be enough to build a full two storey home i.e. not a dormer or a 1.5 storey that would have the rooms upstairs with sloped ceilings. (Hopefully you get my meaning describing that!)

Thanks in advance


----------



## nutty nut (5 Aug 2017)

Its possible but you would be very, very restricted in design and layout of the house. Most 2 storey houses would be around 8.0m high on average. To get a the ridge down to to 7m you would be looking at a design with either a very shallow roof pitch or a short wall / roof span ...say around 6.5m from front to back assuming its a standard apex type roof. A low pitch roof may not be acceptable to the planners so thats an added problem.

maybe discuss this with the planners at a pre-planning meeting and see if they would yield a little but you would have to ignore the outline permission and apply for full permission if they did agree. Alternatively you could suggest lowering the ground levels but that would be dependent on the site and surrounding landscape.


----------

